# Does this even exist?



## DaneBrooke (Jan 21, 2008)

I want a DVR with digital-tv tuner that is programmable like a VCR (in other words does not require cable or dish and a subscription service.) Thanks!


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey, are you still looking for a solution to this?

You can do it with a computer, digital TVTuner card and the right software. SageTv, BeyondTV are ones that cost money. I use MediaPortal, which is free, but you have to tinker with it a little more than the others to get it running right (customized).

Let me know if you are still interested and I can go over in more detail.

Pauldo


----------



## DaneBrooke (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, I am still interested. I have the PC and am going to Fry's for the tuner. I'll contact you directly if I have trouble with MediaPortal.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

I would love to help. I will also say that the MediaPortal forums are very active and a great resource.

Pauldo


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a Topfied PVR (Personal Video Recorder with a built in 500Gb drive. The Topfield are only 1 of two digital video recorders that has a usb por to send video (& photo/mp3) files to and from the computer. I only have the UK Topfield URLs - try Googling
Topfield PVR
Topfield TP5810PVR
DVB PVR


----------

